
Palo Alto gridlock – residents doing their own traffic studies - Tempest1981
http://www.paloaltoonline.com/news/2016/12/16/gridlock-frustrates-local-drivers-and-residents
======
Tempest1981
I'm curious what kind of software they use -- whether they're analyzing the
camera data automatically. Is this easy to do with something like OpenCV?

They also mention using Placemeter in Menlo Park ($99/mo):
[https://techcrunch.com/2015/06/23/placemeter-uses-
computer-v...](https://techcrunch.com/2015/06/23/placemeter-uses-computer-
vision-to-help-businesses-and-cities-measure-vehicle-and-pedestrian-traffic/)

